
Project Fi Is Now Google Fi - jeremydw
https://fi.google.com/about/
======
Someone1234
Maybe bigger news is that they now officially support (in "beta") iPhones,
Samsung's S line, and many other handsets.

If you use a non-Fi native device it won't support Sprint (T-Mobile only) and
fast switching from WiFi to cellular is disabled.

It might have limitations but at least it is officially supported. People have
already been using non-supported devices on Fi with these same limitations, it
was just technically forbidden.

Fi really is a great network, I doubt it would ever happen but I still hope
that cost per GB might fall a little in time. I am pleased they added the data
ceiling/unlimited after 6 GB.

~~~
russdill
I'm guessing international support will also be limited.

~~~
pmlamotte
FWIW, I successfully used my unofficially supported Galaxy S9 in India. I did
hit one snag, which is that I had bought the phone prior to going on the trip
and hadn't installed the Project Fi app yet which meant I couldn't connect to
any network after landing. Once I got on wifi and installed the app, I had 4G
during my entire stay even in the most rural areas on overnight trains and no
issues.

Though had I bothered to go through the whole passport photo/scan 24hr
submission process for Airtel it would have been way cheaper.

~~~
russdill
When I brought my Samsung S7 with a Fi data sim to Korea, it worked fine. When
I brought it to Japan, nothing. My Nexus 5X worked great in both places.

~~~
keerthiko
I believe that's because there US S7 doesn't have the LTE receiver for the
data band used in Japan, whereas the 5X does and not the issue of the Fi SIM.
I bet if you got an S7 from Japan it would have worked fine

------
Majestic121
Is 10$/GB a reasonable price in the US?

It seems completely out of whack to me.

For comparison, I have 20GB + unlimited call/texts for 10e/month, with
optional 2e/GB recharges, and that's not even the cheapest available offer

~~~
Someone1234
It is a niche price.

More expensive for high data users, but less expensive for low data users.
Flexibility is really king here, if 9 months of the year you use < 1 GB/month
($30/month) but want the option to have much more (e.g. emergency) and
international travel, full speed hotspot, then it may be for you.

As to "why is the US/Canada so expensive?" Urban areas subsidies rural
cellular. The US is hugely populated on the East and West coasts and a
cellphone network that only targeted those population centers would be as
cheap or even cheaper than Europe. But most networks are deploying LTE to
middle-America where there are few people, and most cellular infrastructure
loses money.

Networks have tried doing cellphone networks that only work within New York
State, California, or Texas for example but people want the hypothetical
ability to travel on the open road whenever and wherever they want.

~~~
codezero
I believe it's also capped at $100 – after that you get unlimited data, but
it's rate limited.

~~~
kxr
Capped at $60 for data.

~~~
codezero
Ah yeah, looks like they rolled out some new plans with the change up, or I
didn't look at all the options when I last looked.

~~~
pasbesoin
That cap's been there for a while. IIRC, it was implemented some months after
T-Mobile started the "race to unlimited data"... was that the winter before
last? Speaking of the U.S. marketplace. I never read an official explanation,
but my assumption/understanding was that this was Fi's response to remain
competitive with other carriers' "unlimited" plans.

What concerns me is the throttling at/after 15 GB. Other carriers have this,
too, but it is supposedly "dependent on local load/conditions", and comments
have led me to understand that, for some if not many people, they don't
encounter the slowdown much in practice.

Whereas, being an MVNO and also perhaps having better software, Fi might be
more strict and aggressive with the throttling? I don't know.

------
_underflow_
Anyone looked into potential privacy implications? I understand my current
carrier can potentially deduce things about my habits in the unlikely event
that they were so inclined, but Alphabet et al seem to make a not
insignificant portion of their profit from data gathering - that is, they
don't need to be interesting in me particularly to sell data about me to those
that are (whether for benign ad targeting or something more nefarious)

I don't mean to seem paranoid, but with the current hype around Google's
tumultuous relationship with "Don't be evil", I'm not sure I want them having
_that_ data on me too.

~~~
criddell
What carrier can you trust? All of them are also in the ad business. IIRC,
it's why Verizon bought Yahoo last year.

I think I trust Google more than any of traditional telecom carriers.

------
lghh
Google Fi is one of the best services that Google offers. I am trying to cut
down on my Google dependence, but I don't see myself leaving Fi any time soon.

~~~
michaelcampbell
I would have used it but I'm too attached to my "real" cell # and my GVoice #
as separate numbers. I give them out to different people for different
purposes.

~~~
caymanjim
Switching your cell number to Google Fi doesn't preclude using Google Voice.
They're unrelated services, and you can transfer your existing cell number to
Fi.

~~~
prostoalex
> Switching your cell number to Google Fi doesn't preclude using Google Voice.

[https://support.google.com/fi/answer/6246240?hl=en](https://support.google.com/fi/answer/6246240?hl=en)

"Whichever option you choose, once you activate Google Fi service on your
phone, you’ll no longer have Google Voice on the Google Account you use with
Google Fi. "

~~~
caymanjim
So it does. In fact, I had to make that choice when I signed up, but it took
this reminder for the memory to surface. It's a stupid policy.

------
whitepoplar
It would be great if Apple could create their own version of Google Fi,
optimized for iOS devices and, more importantly, privacy. This would also be
cool for international use, where using my phone feels like playing Russian
roulette. Is my Wi-Fi call billed at normal data rate? Am I being billed at
$1/minute? Is my call even going over Wi-Fi? If Apple controlled the network,
they could just say "This is a free call" on the call screen, or "This call is
$0.20/minute." And even better, with flaky international Wi-Fi, the call could
be locked into the initial rate even if it hops over to a cell tower if/when
the Wi-Fi fails. All I want in a carrier is rock-solid predictability and
reliability and for me to never think about it ever again. Google Fi comes
really close to this, but it's still not ideal for those using Apple products.

------
epapsiou
I want to jump to Fi but is just super expensive for families. I have 4 lines.
With Mint I can get unlimited talk, text and 2GB/per line for $15. So a family
of 4 = $60. With Fi it would be $145. The difference is more than double. ATT
offers 4 lines for $120 with 3GB per line. I remember when it was launched the
price advantage was big. But since then the carriers came down and Fi did not
(barring that $15 vs $20 per extra line thing)

The only advantage I see is the use of 3 networks(for those who live in places
with bad coverage).

~~~
forgot-my-pw
Hope they will offer a family plan in the future. The roaming is definitely
tempting...

~~~
forgot-my-pw
Actually, they have discounted rate for additional users:

Does Google Fi offer plans for groups or families?

Yes. If you’re new to Google Fi, you can set up a group plan during your
checkout process. Just have the intended plan owner click “Join Fi” to get
started.

Just like an individual plan, each month you’ll pay $20 for unlimited talk and
text, then add $15 for each additional person. Data costs the same at $10 for
each GB used.

If you’re already a part of Google Fi you can invite people to your plan here.
You can have up to six people, including the group owner, in a group.

------
caymanjim
If you're happy with your phone service in the US, and you're a moderate or
large data user, Google Fi is not likely to be a great deal for you. It's in
the price ballpark of other carriers, but it's not cheap.

For me, the four major wins for Fi are:

1\. It's multi-carrier.

It seamlessly switches to whichever carrier has the best signal. It also
seamlessly switches to VoIP over wifi when in range.

You can start a phone call on your work wifi, walk to a coffee shop, and use
their wifi, walk home and use your wifi, and while you're walking, it'll hop
between cell carriers to get the best signal. While my scenario is a bit
artificial, it's impressive.

The big win here is that you get a strong signal in places where other
carriers fail. I had Sprint in Manhattan, and all you need to do to lose
signal is walk next to a tall building. I'd get 5 bars outside my apartment
and 2 bars inside. With Fi, I have a great signal everywhere.

2\. You only pay for what you use.

I'm not a huge data user. I never stream media on my phone, and my day-to-day
use consists of reading the news and some light Facebook browsing.

If you don't use any data, your bill is $20/month. A typical bill for me is
about $40/mo, which is about half the price I'd pay with any other major
carrier.

Sometimes I need more, and having the option is nice. When I was commuting a
lot, I'd tether, and use 6-12GB/mo. Since the 6-15GB window is "free", the
bill would max out at $80/mo, which is comparable to other providers for
similar usage. But instead of paying $80/mo all the time, I only pay that much
when I need it. Once, I went over 15GB. The throttling was terribly (256KB),
but I was also able to opt-in and pay $10/GB beyond that. I went up to 20GB
full-bandwidth for the month, and my bill was $130, but required no
commitment. Other providers don't even offer the option.

3\. There's no commitment. If you own the phone, it's pay-as-you-go. You don't
have to commit to a full-year plan.

4\. The data rate applies internationally.

I travel enough that paying $10/mo for data in other countries is a godsend. I
used to have to buy local SIMs and pay outrageous rates for data in other
countries.

~~~
briffle
I get that its multi-carrier, but two of its 3 carriers are merging, and the
3rd carrier isn't nationwide (they have great coverage in some areas, and use
'partners' in other regions).. Really curious how the T-Mobile Sprint Merger
will affect Fi.

------
whitepoplar
What are the downsides to using an MVNO such as Google Fi? As far as I'm
aware, carriers are prone to de-prioritizing MVNO traffic to favor their own
customers during periods of high congestion or emergency, but I don't know if
all MVNO traffic is treated equally, or if certain MVNO carriers are de-
prioritized because they pay less for "budget/excess capacity" network use.

~~~
ppseafield
I had trouble laat year in a couple of remote places using Google Fi. They use
Sprint and T-Mobile towers. I believe e.g. if you have a contract with Sprint,
you can roam on Verizon's towers. However, I was visiting an area (central NC)
and I had zero service the whole time, even in town. I switched back to
Verizon.

Google Fi also automatically connects you to known WiFi spots and sends your
data over their VPN. The switching between antennas will kill your battery as
well.

------
pmilla1606
This is compelling. I like the "pay as you go" model for data. I'm on an
iPhone though and do enjoy visual voicemail - I wonder how much I would miss
it? I also wonder what their beta status for iOS means and what their roadmap
looks like.

~~~
russdill
Fi has visual voicemail.

~~~
dcchambers
Not fully compatible with iPhones though.

From the Google Fi Compatability checker
([https://fi.google.com/compatibility](https://fi.google.com/compatibility)):

"Voicemails won't show in the iOS visual voicemail app, but you'll get them as
texts and can call to check them"

------
dangoor
It's cool to see this service graduate, and the addition of limited iPhone
support. That said, this year I discovered Xfinity Mobile. We already have
Comcast internet at home (which has actually worked quite well for us, despite
Comcast's horrible customer service reputation).

Xfinity Mobile costs nothing for talk/text for up to 5 phones + $12 per GB of
shared data (or $45 per "unlimited" data per phones). After taxes, my bill has
been hovering between $14-26, because I don't use a ton of data on the go.

Oh, and they use Verizon as the underlying carrier, so the coverage has been
good.

------
toast0
I love the promise of automatic carrier switching, but the reality is somewhat
lacking -- you need special firmware, and anyway T-Mobile and Sprint seem to
be merging.

I would love to consider a MVNO that actually supported roaming across
carriers, using the normal stuff that's in phones already, as long as they had
a reasonable data plan with some measured amount of high speed data, and
unmetered low speed after that. I could live with always low speed data too, I
just want better coverage than I can get with a single network.

------
gcburn2
The biggest part of this undoubtedly has to be the ability to use phones
outside the Nexus/Pixel lines. I've been a Project Fi customer for a few years
now and love to wax poetic about it, but always have to add the caveat of "oh,
but you can't use your current phone.". Which is a bigger deal when many of my
friends are using iPhones and would never consider switching to Android.

------
ryanmercer
And it's still a steaming pile. I've been a Fi user since September of 2015
and I've had annoyance after annoyance.

\- MMS and SMS would send and the receipients would get multiple copies. In
one instance someone got more than a dozen instances of a photo I sent

\- MMS and SMS would fail to show up regularly for a month

\- SMS showed up a full week after the fact in one instance

\- Visual voicemail failed to retrieve messages for the better part of a year
once

\- It took them way too long to get 2fa SMS messages to actually deliver

\- People have had multiple years of issues with their phone not ringing, only
ringing on hangouts on their computer, not hearing a ring when they call
someone

\- People have had multiple years of people regularly being unable to hear
them, people saying they sound extremely quiet, being unable to hear people,
having awesome signal strength but breaking up terribly for the other person

\- Piss poor network switching over multiple years, for a solid 2 years you'd
have edge and it wouldn't switch to the other one then two networks that had
great signal 4g where you were

\- Unexplained mystery data usage for multiple people over multiple years

\- Terrible customer service for many when something is wrong

\- In multiple instances they allowed existing users numbers to be taken by
other people

\- Countless instances of the 'hidden' number showing up when texting or
calling someone

Etc etc. The ONLY reason I'm still a subscriber is they still owe me $336.63
in referral credit from a contest over a year ago, I basically only pay taxes
for my service.

~~~
ryanmercer
Oh look, I'm being downvoted.

Downvote away, you're either Google employees or dense. You are more than
welcome to head over to /r/projectfi and see these problems posted day after
day by hundreds (if not thousands of users) going back 3 years as well as all
sorts of billing issues, number porting issues, trade-in issues, referral
issues, warranty issues etc etc.

Similarly you can find issue after issue on their official forum.

They even screwed the pooch telling customers about the change today by
sending the email to customers more than an hour after tweeting it and in the
past when there have been critical issues with service, as in service down for
thousands of subscribers, they've posted it on their obscure forum instead of
emailing customers.

------
jdeibele
My wife and I are on Xfinity Mobile, which uses Verizon towers. We're on the
$12/gig plan, while texts and minutes are free.

Our 3 kids are on Tello, which resells Sprint. They're on the 100 minutes,
unlimited texts, 1GB of data plan for $10/month. With taxes, it's almost
exactly $11.

Verizon seems to have coverage in remote areas where Sprint doesn't, though
sometimes it's been true that Sprint has service and Verizon doesn't. It might
be that if we were using Verizon service from Verizon itself instead of
through a reseller we'd have service. Given that we pay about $65/month for 5
lines of service, which is what we were paying for 1 line from Verizon, I'm
not anxious to test that out.

I've shown the kids how to adjust their phones to just use WiFi for app
updates, etc. They're young enough that they're at school or home, not driving
themselves around.

Additional GB are $4/month on Tello. They get 2G speed if they hit their 1GB
limit, which means they get iMessages, email, etc.

------
russdill
I was really hoping they'd bring down the data rate as part of coming out of
the "project" phase.

------
dcchambers
If the non-supported phones are stuck on T-Mobile's network and don't support
the seamless WiFi/Cell switching, what advantage is there to picking Fi over
regular T-Mobile service? Price-wise Fi only wins if you use very little data.

~~~
kilovoltaire
Fi also wins over T-Mobile for international data, where they give you 4G
instead of 3G.

(Unless things have changed—when I had T-Mobile, you had to pay extra for
international 4G)

~~~
karanke
This is correct. Out of curiosity, have you required 4G while roaming?

For maps, music and Uber 3G worked just fine for me in the UK and India.

~~~
atombender
I'm in Europe every year, and the T-Mobile 3G speeds are unbearably slow. I
switch out my SIM for a (much cheaper!) EU SIM card after arriving.

Note that with T-Mobile's roaming, you're still on the 4G/LTE network. It's
just that they throttle you to 3G speeds.

At least it's better than it was 2-3 years ago, when they actually limited
your phone to EDGE (!).

------
desireco42
I on on Fi and I love it.

Even just for US, coverage is great and rarely you will have any issues with
reception.

When you travel internationally, it is fantastic experience and often you get
fantastic speeds. My experience is with Europe and it was great.

While it might sound that it can be expensive, overall you really have great
experience and it adjusts to your usage. It is transparent and easy to look
how much you used.

The only thing that I would love to have (and not excessively pay for it)
would be some kind of deal on hotspot access. If I could get a data card
through them for lte device that I would getter better deal then $10/GB, I
think that would be awesome.

Overall my experience mirrors other positive experiences.

------
wnevets
Fi is still way more expensive than t-mobile's prepaid plan at 10GB for $40
with free music streaming. At these price points it's not worth taking the
risk of wifi not being available.

------
iamgopal
Not even in my wildest dream I have imagine that, India could have cheaper and
faster internet than most of other countries. Now for 2 USD/month I'm using
3GB data per day at 4G speed.

~~~
burkaman
How are you using 3GB a day?

~~~
mclehman
I've used more than 300GB in a day on my home internet connection, it doesn't
seem outrageous to me that someone could use 1/100th of that on a mobile
connection per day.

------
bkanber
After having service with Verizon, T-Mobile, and Google Fi, I can say I like
Fi the best. I'm almost always on wifi, and when I'm not it's because I'm
traveling. My monthly bill is about half what it was when I was on T-Mobile,
and the coverage is much better (plus voice+SMS over wifi). It's definitely
not for people who rely on LTE all day long, but if you're mostly going from
home to work under a wifi cloud all day, with some traveling overseas a few
times a year, it's perfect.

------
xutopia
Canada has the most expensive plans in the first world and we don't have
access to Google Fi yet. It's ridiculous how expensive it can be to have data
here.

~~~
gpm
Looks like it has international support for roaming at the same price though,
I wonder if we (Canadians) could just use it anyways...

~~~
wccrawford
They will eventually cut you off for being mostly-roaming.

~~~
mclehman
Are you sure about that? It's been almost a year since I got my mom set up
with Fi in France, no issues yet.

~~~
wccrawford
There was a post on here (IIRC) about a month ago about someone who had family
in the US, but his phone was always overseas. They killed the whole account.

~~~
butisaidsudo
As in the whole Fi account, or the whole Google account?

~~~
wccrawford
The Fi account, IIRC.

------
mrdoops
The company moved into a new office for a few months that had terrible cell
service inside the building. Everyone had to do phone calls outside. But
having Fi meant I could do everything on wi-fi. I think it's only a matter of
time before features like this become ubiquitous. Do we really need cellular
networks if something like Starlink beams high speed internet to every corner
of the planet?

~~~
russdill
Starlink doesn't receive indoors and needs a pizza box sized antenna that is
mounted on a stable platform.

------
AcerbicZero
I've been on Fi for ~2 years now, and while the network kinda sucks sometiems,
and $10/GB can be expensive, keeping the Google Voice spam filtering/call
filtering, and doing all my texting via Hangouts is amazing.

I'm sure sooner or later Google will fuck it up, and I'd honestly much rather
have an iPhone these days, but for my current setup, its perfect.

~~~
OafTobark
You can use Google Voice/Hangout for all their features without Fi So is there
an advantage to paying for Fi otherwise that I am missing? The cost for the
amount of data I use would far outweigh any benefits I can see here unless
there are features you get with Fi for Voice/Hangout that I don’t know about.

~~~
AcerbicZero
With Fi, you can still use hangouts for normal SMS, which they removed for
non-Fi users last year (around the same time they removed merged
conversations).

Right now, all my SMS/MMS go through hangouts, and then down to whatever
devices I want, which is great since I can use hangouts on my work phone, from
the computer, etc, and all my texts still come and go from the same phone
number.

------
otterpro
I use Tracfone because it is cheaper if I don't need unlimited talk/text. I
probably average around $10/month on my Tracfone for everything, as my data
usage is very light, and I only use about 100 minutes of voice. I'd use Google
Fi when I'm traveling overseas, since it includes roaming, which is a killer
feature.

------
exabrial
I worry about Google spying on me, but I'm extremely pleased with Fi. It's
followed me all over the world from the UK, France, Germany, China, and
Singapore, as well as all over the USA in major cities and deserted areas as
well.

Annnnd... it's really easy to integrate with Jolly Roger Phone Company which
makes for some good laughs.

------
xrd
I have a LG Sport Watch which has a Sim card. Anyone know if this is now
supported? I've never been able to get it to work because you need to register
the Sim card on a device that works with Fi and my current devices are sim-
less.

I've been on Fi for years and highly recommended it.

~~~
danielsju6
Order a data-only sim. Works for my LG Watch no problem.

~~~
xrd
How did you register it? I was struggling with this, because I thought I
needed a phone to register the SIM first (since you need to use the app,
right?). Once you have it registered, you can swap the sim. Is that what you
did, or a different method?

------
bubblethink
So from memory, project-fi support on phones was all blobbed up in google play
services. No way to use the features on AOSP. Now that they also support
iphones and other android phones, has it been merged into AOSP and/or some
standard ?

------
boromi
10$/GB is way too expensive Compare: \- ATT unlocked pay as you go you get 8GB
with ROLLOVER for 40$ a month (autopay) \- TMobile for 40$ per month you get
10GB (not sure about rollover)

This service seems very niche and only for international travellers.

~~~
driverdan
Link to that AT&T plan?

If you use small amounts of data Fi is cheaper. Most of my bills are under
$30.

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
[https://www.att.com/prepaid/plans.html](https://www.att.com/prepaid/plans.html)

------
madspindel
I am paying $10 for 2GB data, unlimited talk and text so this looks very
expensive to me.

~~~
jessaustin
What provider is this?

~~~
madspindel
It's Vimla (a swedish company with Telenor as parent company):
[https://vimla.se/](https://vimla.se/)

~~~
driverdan
Mobile plans are expensive in the US.

------
reustle
Fantastic! Can I use it with my Google Apps account yet? I've been forced to
have my Fi account tied with my old gmail account for years, and I can't
connect that account with my phone without getting tons of garbage emails.

------
karanke
How does Fi work with family plans?

Currently paying $140 on T-Mobile for 4 unlimited lines with unlimited
international 3G roaming (good enough for maps and music) and other misc.
benefits (half-off phones, free Netflix, unlimited in-flight wi-fi).

------
ForHackernews
For people interested, an alternative low-cost wifi-first carrier is Republic
Wireless [https://republicwireless.com/](https://republicwireless.com/)

------
novaleaf
If this kind of ala-carte plan is interesting to you, check out ting. very
similar but lower price. works with cdma or gsm phones.

[https://ting.com](https://ting.com)

------
falcor84
Is this just for Americans? The site doesn't seem to mention anything at all
about availability, but the signup form just had "state" and not "country".

------
hi41
Regarding the exceeding 15gb and throttling...

If it is a family plan, does this affect just the user who exceeded the 15gb
limit or does data get throttled for all users in the plan.

------
carlosvega
In Spain I pay 19€ for unlimited calls (no SMS included), and 23GB of data and
for 2€ more I can add another person to share my data plan.

~~~
satysin
Yeah I just looked at the prices and was _shocked_ at how expensive they are!

I am in France and my 50GB mobile data (unlimited calls and texts) is _part
of_ my €55/month home internet package (which includes 1Gbit fiber internet,
land line and a TV box + package not that I care for that).

America has crazy expensive prices for mobile plans!

------
lambda_lover
$200 credit if you bring your own device today? That's it, I guess I'll try a
6-month free trial of Fi...

------
yc-kraln
And Google launches another US-centric product without even thinking about the
rest of the world. The lesson, of course, is that the rest of the world needs
to get used to the idea that Google (and other bay area companies) are not
designing for them, or consider them, and they should rather take care for
themselves.

What is the Google Fi of France? Of Germany? Of India?

------
garysahota93
Does anyone know if Fi still allows SMS via Google Hangouts?

~~~
danielsju6
It does.

~~~
garysahota93
Sweet, Thanks!

------
karkisuni
support for iPhones, but they can't jump networks to whichever is strongest.
still nice to have official support.

------
cmcginty
I wouldn't touch this considering how quickly Google shuts things down. Maybe
if it's still available in 5 to 10 years.

------
patagonia
HN screams bloody murder when Google grabs location data without being clear
about it. But I see nothing critical iin this thread (yet) of the idea of
Google providing this service? So confused.

~~~
Someone1234
It is an issue of active consent.

If Google grabs location data without clear warnings, explicit opt-ins, or an
easily ability to opt-out that is immoral.

Contrast that with something like Fi where the fact it is a Google run
cellphone network is front and center, so to sign up active consent is very
much required.

People just want a choice. Nobody is forcing anyone to use Fi, but people feel
like they cannot escape Google's privacy violations in other areas.

~~~
patagonia
I disagree. Many consumers who will be interested in this service will not be
educated enough about the relevant issues to give “active consent”.

That’s like saying, FB has told consumers it is using their data in exchange
for the use of FB, so it’s open season on that data set.

As a community that understands many of the implications of Google having this
relationship with consumers, in addition to those relationships made possible
by Google’s other products, I would expect for HN readers to sound the alarm
at least a little.

If Google has your transit info (maps + Waymo) and your email, and your
browsing (chrome + cookies), and your financial (purchased through brokers and
banks + wallet), and knowledge about your relationships (email and photo
analysis), and lord knows what else, you’re gonna sit here and tell me “if
people sign up for it that’s their choice”..?

Google is building a censored search engine for China. Think about that.

Think about that. Seriously.

Their effin mission statement is “to organize the world’s information and make
it universally accessible and useful”.

The same company that is censoring information, in direct conflict with their
own mission statement, and thereby empowering authoritarian governments now
has alllllll that data about you.

No one can know what will happen when you give a corporation that much insight
into and control of your life. No one can give active consent.

